# Hi from So. Cal :)



## Kymmm (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi there everyone!! Just another Halloween lover who is looking forward to sharing all things Halloween with the talented people of this site. It's good to see some familiar names and hopefully make some new friends.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

What part of So Cal are you from???


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!

It's great to see you finally over here, Kymmm!   : )


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Kymmm (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you all for the very nice welcome!  SoCal Scare, I'm in the Ontario, Rancho Cucamonga (Inland Empire) area. Where are you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome! we are down in temecula


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome, Kymmm! Good to see you over here!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome.
Nice to have you join us here as well.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey another I E haunter! I'm just a stones throw away in Murrieta, near the Bloodshed brothers


----------



## Kymmm (Jul 1, 2011)

It's so nice to see all you familiar creatures and nice to meet new friendly ghouls as well..  SoCal and Bloodshed Bros., we have a small IE Haunt group that meets once a month at different member's houses. If you ever want to join us, let me know!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## DireDebb (May 14, 2011)

Hi Kymmm,

I'm a member in this forum also.  Good to see you here. Sorry to have missed the July meeting.

Since I haven't introduced myself yet -- I'm also a SoCal haunter located in the San Fernando Valley near Burbank. This is my fifth year doing a yard haunt. I joined the IE Haunt group that Kymmm mentioned as it appears to be the closest to me and have enjoyed getting together with fellow SoCal haunters, just wish it wasn't so far away.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

*Burbank*

I'm in Burbank also. Should we set up some kind of haunters group out here?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Kymmm! It's nice to have you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Kymmm


----------

